# 10" peruvian red



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Pic not that good but...










Going to join my monster p tank in few days









Adrien


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

the fish looks great....!!!


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Very nice french toast. Nice Rena tank aswell !







What is he going with ?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

damn!

nice fish! wish my reds looked like that.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

WOW He is Awesome , Now thats a Red I would put in my tank ...


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

all fins there. looks great. did u buy hem that large? or to u raise hem from a yung lad.


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Nice Red! Cool head shape!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

he looks great love the color on his anal fin


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

hi french thats a sweet ass red . u been to south america lately if so post some pics m8


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

nice red. he looks very beefy :nod:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

piranhadude said:


> all fins there. looks great. did u buy hem that large? or to u raise hem from a yung lad.
> [snapback]919383[/snapback]​


Frenchie goes and picks the fish out of the wild first hand .


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Looks very good.... how\what is he eatin?


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

that is one of the meanest looking reds I ever saw...

greetz

William


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

he's verry big


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I have never heard of a Peruvian red piranha, but I must say that he looks just stunning


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

f*ck me I nearly jumped out of my seat when i saw the size of that monster! Wow excellent fish dood!


----------

